# Springbars or Screws?



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm in the market for a new dive watch (that will see actual diving) and I'm just curious about the lugs on the Aquadive watches. Are the straps held on with springbars or screws? I've had both a Rolex Submariner and an Omega PO experience springbar failure during water activities and the Submariner still resides at the bottom of a deep lake (the Omega was recovered after some time). I really like the Aquadive turquoise GMT but if it utilizes springbars I will stay away.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

It uses beefed up springbars.


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> It uses beefed up springbars.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bro, I own 3 and have never come close to having a failure. But, it's your thing!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

These are the Hercules of spring bars. They are tough to the point strap changes can even be a pain sometimes. I prefer screw bars as well but have no problem with these ones whatsoever. Don't let it deter you one bit.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommer45 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm in the market for a new dive watch (that will see actual diving) and I'm just curious about the lugs on the Aquadive watches. Are the straps held on with springbars or screws? I've had both a Rolex Submariner and an Omega PO experience springbar failure during water activities and the Submariner still resides at the bottom of a deep lake (the Omega was recovered after some time). I really like the Aquadive turquoise GMT but if it utilizes springbars I will stay away.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


God that must of been a upsetting day losing the submariner no wonder your cautious about it happening again,
like been said the spring bars are unlike the ones I have on other watches and are quite a pain to get off

how about having the lugs drilled this is a option on the 100 bathysphere so I guess it would be on the gmt also then it would have a pretty solid sping bar with no chance of movement


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers
Gimme screws over springbars or gimme death.
Jus my 2 cents worth.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tommer45 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm in the market for a new dive watch (that will see actual diving) and I'm just curious about the lugs on the Aquadive watches. Are the straps held on with springbars or screws? I've had both a Rolex Submariner and an Omega PO experience springbar failure during water activities and the Submariner still resides at the bottom of a deep lake (the Omega was recovered after some time). I really like the Aquadive turquoise GMT but if it utilizes springbars I will stay away.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


This is very interesting, Springbars have been used for many decades now, almost since the invention of the wrist watch, and they DO NOT fail unless something else is wrong, it could be one of the following;

1. wrong size (diameter/length) springbars are used
2. worn springbar tips
3. unlikely but possible, due to using wrong size springbars, the holes widen and the springbars do not stay in place
4. wrong strap is used, it will grip the springbar and a sideway movement releases the springbar from its stay

I also like to add that apparently current NATO military specs do not require use of solid bars anymore, and they definitely do not use screws either and never have

Finally, and only for aesthetic reasons , the BS100s can be ordered with screw bars or springbars, yet we recommend springbars to divers especially cave divers because they are life savers sometimes.

regards
Ben


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, what BEN said!!!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> This is very interesting, Springbars have been used for many decades now, almost since the invention of the wrist watch, and they DO NOT fail unless something else is wrong, it could be one of the following;
> 
> 1. wrong size (diameter/length) springbars are used
> 2. worn springbar tips
> ...


cool I never knew that screw bars was a option I knew the the lugs could be drilled 
must admit I do like screwbars 
great news for the op would love to see some pictures


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Finally, and only for aesthetic reasons , the BS100s can be ordered with screw bars or springbars, *yet we recommend springbars to divers especially cave divers because they are life savers sometimes*.


Some great insight in your comment - thanks! Just out of curiosity though, why specifically for cave divers?


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> This is very interesting, Springbars have been used for many decades now, almost since the invention of the wrist watch, and they DO NOT fail unless something else is wrong, it could be one of the following;
> ....
> 
> Finally, and only for aesthetic reasons , the BS100s can be ordered with screw bars or springbars, yet we recommend springbars to divers especially cave divers because they are life savers sometimes.


Wow thank you ALL for chiming in. The springbars on the watches I lost were the stock springbars with stock bracelets... just one of those things I guess. And yes losing the Submariner was terrible.. I was 18 years old at the time and spent my life savings on it!

The Omega was lost during a white water rafting trip, and at the end of the trip I noticed the watch was gone. Someone had a waterproof camera and we checked the video tape and we could tell the vicinity of the last place I had it on. It appeared as I had fallen off the raft a huge rush of white water crashed into me and when I surface the watch was gone. The force of the water must've hit the case so hard and popped a springbar right out... so I went snorkeling for it and found it on the first trip to the bottom!

You've all built up my confidence in Aquadive a little more... perhaps I'll head over to the Aquadive site.....


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just placed my order. What did you guys make me do!!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

For what it is worth, i also have three Aquadive watches and have never come close to having a spring bar failure. Spreing bars are way more convenient that screws.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> For what it is worth, i also have three Aquadive watches and have never come close to having a spring bar failure. Spreing bars are way more convenient that screws.


I own both springbars and screwed pin watches, and the kicker isn't the bar itself, but how the strap attaches. Straps that are too tight can compress the springbar and force it out. Furthermore, bracelets without solid endpieces that truly 'grip' the case (modern Omega bracelets have little ledges on them to lock to the case) generally also prevent this. I agree, I personally prefer the convenience of springbars. Generally, if I'm in the wilderness or a situation where the watch could be at risk of getting jostled around, I'd just go with a NATO strap. Looks great, contextually safe, and comfortable.

PS: post pics of that AD when it lands!


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Your situation may have exceeded the design specs of any strap fitting mechanism
Stu


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

dinexus said:


> .... I'd just go with a NATO strap. Looks great, contextually safe, and comfortable.
> 
> PS: post pics of that AD when it lands!


I agree, going Nato has kept watches on my wrist a few times when one springbar pops loose and the other does not. Seems like I'm the only one around here who often has springbar failure.

In regards to the AD, it arrived today and I'll be returning it. I really don't feel it's worth the price. I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

I does happen to Bruce Banner....when he gets angry


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Buy a good NATO, problem fixed.


----------

